# Forum prefixes



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/road-rides-audax-and-sportives.45/

Antrim Armagh Down Fermanagh Londonderry Tyrone aren't in Ireland 


I'm being pedantic aren't I?


----------



## mcshroom (24 Aug 2012)

They are in Ireland as in the island of Ireland, but not the Republic of Ireland are they not? In the same way that England, Wales and Scotland are in Great Britain, and will be whatever the Scots decide to do about independence.


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm being pedantic aren't I?


 
No.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2012)

mcshroom said:


> They are in Ireland as in the island of Ireland, but not the Republic of Ireland are they not? In the same way that England, Wales and Scotland are in Great Britain, and will be whatever the Scots decide to do about independence.


On Ireland but in Northern Ireland :P


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Aug 2012)

Ulster..? or does nobody say that? You'll have to excuse my ignorance, I'm half-english, half Scottish and living in Wales...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Ulster..? or does nobody say that? You'll have to excuse my ignorance, I'm half-english, half Scottish and living in Wales...


Ulster only really gets used by the BBC or sports pundits when they're talking provincial. ie: Ulster Munster Leinster Connacht and usually referring to rugby.


----------



## Shaun (24 Aug 2012)

If it needs correcting let me know what they want changing to and I'll tweak them.

You'd be surprised how complicated it was to try and get the right (current) regional names for the whole of the British Isles (and independent [European] Ireland) ... 

And if you'd seen my geography results at school you'd be amazed I did as well as I did ...


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Aug 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLo7z50Tt2g


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> If it needs correcting let me know what they want changing to and I'll tweak them.
> 
> You'd be surprised how complicated it was to try and get the right (current) regional names for the whole of the British Isles (and independent [European] Ireland) ...
> 
> And if you'd seen my geography results at school you'd be amazed I did as well as I did ...


It's not a major issue (no kittens will be sacrificed if demands aren't met ) but I'd assume most people not on this island would refer to ROI as Ireland anyway, it would be an easier change to add N Ireland or NI to the 6 county prefixes above though.


----------

